# Interesting places



## Andymac40330 (Mar 17, 2015)

I've been lurking around here for a while but finally have something I'd like to post. This is probably somewhat odd for someone my age but I often like to research interesting things, events and places from history and even current events too. I spend a majority of my down time trying to learn about new things that fascinate me and sometimes even just explore famous places on Google earth while on break at work. 

Do you guys have any cool ideas for stuff to research or interesting places that may be worth looking at? Obviously historical Masonic sites are a plus (although I'm not yet a mason but in the process of becoming one soon hopefully). I've already explored the GLOE, some of the nice GL's here in the state's and the green dragon tavern. If you have an interesting place, please let me know where it is and a little background if you have it as I'm always looking to expand my knowledge. Keep in mind, it doesn't have to be "famous", just cool and interesting. Thanks in advance and I look forward to hopefully calling you all brothers soon.


----------



## Andymac40330 (Mar 17, 2015)

Nothing? I got to check out a medieval castle in Syria that is supposedly linked to the crusades/ Templars today which was pretty neat. It greatly resembled a European castle in the middle of Syria which seemed cool.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Mar 17, 2015)

Rosslyn Chapel is number one on my bucket list.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosslyn_Chapel


----------



## Andymac40330 (Mar 18, 2015)

Interesting thoughts. I'll definitely look in to Rosslyn Chapel as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## Andymac40330 (Mar 18, 2015)

Rosslyn Chapel was certainly a good read and has some neat pictures on Google earth. I'll have to dig more into it sometime. Thanks for the suggestion! Anybody have any other places?


----------



## Roy_ (Mar 22, 2015)

I've been to the Rosslyn Chapel. It is extremely touristic, but worth a visit. A friend of mine (Mason) has had a tour through the chapel from a local Mason.

I usually go to "interesting places" when on holidays. Things like the Externsteine, Nebra sundisc, Goseck circle, runestone hunting in Sweden and Norway, Pictish remains hunting in Scotland, prehistoric remains, that sort of things. Masonic heritage is not something I visited a lot. Here in Europe they are a lot less visible than in the USA too. There are some museums on my list, such as the Masonic museums of Brussel and Edinburgh.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 24, 2015)

The George Washington Masonic Memorial in Alexandria Va., and The AASR SJ House of the Temple in Washington D.C. come to mind.


----------

